# Camgaroo Award 2017 der Filmpreis für Nachwuchs- und Independent-Filmemacher



## camgaroo (31. Juli 2017)

*Hallo, ich möchte an dieser Stelle gerne auf den Filmwettbewerb Camgaroo Award 2017 hinweisen:*

Es wird wieder spannend! Camgaroo läutet die 16. Runde des beliebten Filmpreises für Nachwuchs- und Independent-Filmemacher ein. In diesem Jahr werden dabei einige Kategorien dem Wandel angepasst. So gibt es erstmals für Kurzfilme bis 30 Minuten insgesamt fünf Genres. Für Ultrakurzfilme bis 5 Minuten stehen zwei Genres zur Verfügung. Auch der Nachwuchs bis 14 Jahre und bis 18 Jahre wird mit jeweils einer eigenen Kategorien gefördert. Eine namhafte Jury, aus dem TV- und Medienbereich, unter Leitung von Schauspieler Heinz Hoenig und Initiatorin Gabriele Lechner, nominiert die besten Einsendungen.

Alle Infos und Anmeldung: http://www.camgaroo.com/award2017
Camgaroo Award bei Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/CamgarooAward

*Einreichungstermin: 19. September 2017*


Viele Grüße 
- Björn


----------

